# Best online wheel and tire



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm wondering what online site has the best deals on atv wheels and tires. I'm looking at 4wheelonline.com. Has anyone used the before. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big westees said:


> I'm wondering what online site has the best deals on atv wheels and tires. I'm looking at 4wheelonline.com. Has anyone used the before. Any feedback would be appreciated.


Yopu need to check out a couple of our sponsors...Mud-Throwers ATV Mud Tires : ATV Tires : Cheap ATV Tire Kits : ITP Tires : Maxxis ATV Tires Free Shipping and SuperATV.com.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what tires/wheels are you looking for? I carry pretty much every brand. Some are priced better than others though. Let me know what your looking at and ill get a price


----------



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Brute650i, I'm the one who had another post about the mega mayhem 28". You said 550 if I recall. Do you get wheels too?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anything you need I can get.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are looking for outlaws wild boar atv has free shipping and the best price you can find

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure on tires, but I've now bout 2 sets (one for a buddy, and one for dads prairie 650) of the Bandit H series from superATV. With the MIMB discount, free shipping, and the $10 off for signing up for their newsletter, they were the cheapest I could find for new wheels. $240 for 12" and $260 for the 14". Knockoffs of the ITPs, and includes all cetercaps and lug nuts. Look really good too.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

the itp ss wheels have a lifetime structural warranty. if you bend it crack it etc. they will send you a new one no questions asked.



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Bama (Jun 26, 2012)

ATVOutfitters has some good prices. Call them up for tire/wheel combo prices. They have always had great customer service and fast shipping for me. They would be a good company to add to the sponsors list...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> what tires/wheels are you looking for? I carry pretty much every brand. Some are priced better than others though. Let me know what your looking at and ill get a price


This guy! - got my tires & wheels from him, at different times. Great price & great service!


----------

